# Slight case of target panic.



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have struggled with target panic for quite some time. I have gotten to the point that I can at least hold on the spot with no problems. The only problem is getting my release to go off. I can work through it most days but some days are tougher than others. I use a Carter 2 shot release and would like to keep using it because I use the same release for hunting also. Can you give me any ideas to put target panic aside for good.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

quit reading books on the subject,,, get pro . help it will take some time to do this... months....its a disease......that hangs around...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

The very first thing you need to do is stop shooting targets,you are adding to the problem.You cant learn anything while aiming.Stop and get on the bale,forget about aiming and just concentrate on your release,also cover or remove your sight.This is not fun but your gonna have to do it and then start a bridge program slowly working targets back in.good luck


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The very first thing you need to do is stop shooting targets,you are adding to the problem.You cant learn anything while aiming.Stop and get on the bale,forget about aiming and just concentrate on your release,also cover or remove your sight.This is not fun but your gonna have to do it and then start a bridge program slowly working targets back in.good luck


Absolutely right! Get on a bale and develop a shot sequence. One of the better coachs claims that if a beginner starts with a good shot sequence and sticks with it, he will never develop target panic. Work on the bale is about discovering what specific things work for you: hand placement, execution and follow through, anchors, etc. The real work starts when you think you have everything about your form set and you start on the bale. 

Blank bale work is worthless and even harmful unless you understand and commit to a disciplined bridge. I know this first hand. Many archers, including me, had exactly the same same problem that you describe. You won't do anything but get worse until you take the time to develop a good shot sequence on the bale and make it yours on the bridge.

Here is an AT thread from a few years ago with a response from Jim Despart (JDES900X) who is one of the most accurate tournement archers of all time.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=88410&highlight=can't

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

that must be where I got the aiming excercise from that I tell people about these days. Holding on an X for a few seconds without shooting the arrow then letting down will do wonders for your aiming.


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

yep i have no problem holding on the X but it feels like the trigger is solid and cannot squeeze it some of the times. Thanks everybody for your time!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Backroads one last time get on the bail eyes closed and focus on your release.Try 10 focused arrows just on the feel of your release.You need to ingrain what a good shot FEELS LIKE.In time you and your brain will learn to like this feeling and duplicate it shot after shot.Train in small short sessions but totally focus on Feel of the Shot.Believe me still shooting targets with a faulty shot sequence is going to do you more harm than good.Break it down,get it right,and slowly work on a disiplined bridge program.If you have release problems than you go back to bail.In my opinion you should blank bail for about a month.Good Luck


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

backroads123 said:


> yep i have no problem holding on the X but it feels like the trigger is solid and cannot squeeze it some of the times. Thanks everybody for your time!


This was a big problem for me a few years ago. It was because I wasn't setting up my form to commit to follow through and conclusion. I was still holding back and using my arms and shoulder muscles to contribute to the steady hold. You need to relax the arms and shoulder muscles and hold & execute with your back muscles.

As you've realized a perfectly steady hold on the X doesn't do much good if you can't get the arrow released. Part of it is that you aren't setting up to commit and part of it is that you haven't taken your shot execution to the subconscious level. 

[email protected] & I must have learned from the same coach because I always agree with him on the bale & bridge. It's the fastest and easiest way to get over problems like this. The aim, hold & let down drill is great for developing aiming skills, but you have to have the rest of the shot execution committed to the subconscious level.

One of the better shooters that I've met describes it as a "smooth execution". He means that you have to get from full draw to follow through & conclusion without disturbing your sight picture. The fastest way to achieve this is serious time and discipline on the bale & bridge.

Allen


----------



## buzz off (Feb 12, 2011)

what is the bail and bridge please explain


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

buzz off said:


> what is the bail and bridge please explain


The bale and bridge is a very disciplined method of archery training developed by Len Cardinale. It is applicable to any style of shooting.

The bale is just there to catch your arrows. It allows you to shoot your bow and totally focus your mind on one part of your form at a time. The hard part of this is to NOT care about where your arrow lands. You can make changes to your form and build your shot sequence without any distraction from a target. It also allows you to ingrain these changes into your subconscious through high repetition. 

The bridge is where the real work & discipline of building a shot occurs. You start very close with a large target, 24" diameter is good. During the bridge, anywhere on the entire target is an X. Your goal is not accuracy, but 100% good shots. Shoot at this distance for several days. If you shoot even one arrow that is not exactly as you built it on the blank bale. Immediately stop shooting and in your next practice session go back to the bale and start over. 

This part of the bridge is where most will fail. It's tough to stop when you go to the range, set up and then make a bad shot on the 3rd arrow. But this is where you will do the most good for your form. Don't say, "well the next arrow will be good". It probably will be, but you've lost the opportunity to teach your subconscious that bad shots are not acceptable. 

Keep the large target and in 3 yard increments, gradally work back to 30 yards. This finishes your form bridge. 

For your accuracy bridge, go back to 10 yards and reduce the size of the target by a couple of inches. Again gradually work back to 30 yards. 

Repeat until you are shooting a very small target at 30 yards with no bad shots. Then set up standard targets for what ever venue you shoot and continue working back to the distance at which you will compete. 

If at any time you have a bad shot, go back to the bale.

One archer took a year and a half to work back to 30 yards. He struggled with the discipline but didn't give in. After the year and half, he won an IBO world championship. Hopefully, you won't take that long. 

This is just a general outline. There is a lot more to it than this. If you want to learn it from the source, Len still teaches in New Jersey. 

This program is for people who are serious about shooting good and are willing to put in the time and effort to do it right. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

X2 Well Said Aread


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for your time aread, that was good.i too use this but i made a slight change over the years. i too found it very hard for archers not to be blinded by the target.instead of a plain large target, i turn it over [ the white side ] and have the student.. draw X's all over the paper with a magic marker everywhere,all sizes. then start the bridge. the mind seems more at ease .. then i just do the same making that target smaller till it just 1 x. the subconsicous mind seems to except this a little faster i think... any comments by a professional like your self is always welcome .:cool2: thanks mike


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mike66, 

You are right. It is very hard for many (most?) to accept the entire large target as the bullseye. If it's a single color, they become interested in the holes or trying to group. 

On trick I've used is to paint the target black so the holes are harder to see. I like your idea too. Where ever you hit, it's an X.  I appreciate the suggestion!

By the way, I'm not a professional. Just a student who knows what I'm supposed to do and trying as hard as I can to do it and occasionally help other archers.

Thanks to you & [email protected] for your kind comments.

Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

I dont like the idea of introducing any type of x's in the beginning of the bridge program.I feel this could induce panic and take the archers focus off shot execution.The idea of a blank target is for the archer to gain and build confidence in his/hers new shot sequence.They should be totally focus on execution (committ to conclusion).Some archers even start aiming at their arrow holes,which then you should put up a new face.The idea of something on the face could be a distraction and take the focus off execution.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats true come and takeit ,and :cool2: i dont till after 25 days... thanks for the kind comment


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

[email protected],
As usual you make a good point. It even started me thinking so I contacted a couple of friends from NJ who get to work with Len on a regular basis. One gave me the following:

"The bridge is not a target. 

Why is that you may ask. It is because the bridge target is way oversized so there should still be little or no pressure to hit it at first. It's purpose is to ensure that the shot stays intact while submersing into aiming. On the bale we have a singular thought at execution which is how is the form part set. We hold that thought through conclusion so we can evaluate what we got for setting it that way. All other parts of the shot on the bale are in fact subconscious so we are already being trained for a one thought process at commit on the bale. When we get to the bridge that one thought is right there, right there, right there etc. We then evaluate after finish that the shot stayed intact like on the bale or not. If not it is a less than even if the arrow itself hit the bull's eye. So the bridge is an exposé of where we are. Do we have the bale work committed to the subconscious or not. That is all the bridge is meant to inform us of. "

So the decoration or lack thereoff on the bridge target is irrevelent as long as it doesn't create enough stress in the archer to induce a "less than". If it does, then it should be changed and more than likely, the archer sent back to the bale. Obviously, this has to be decided on an individual basis.

Allen


----------

